# Ciaoo!!



## MiniRick (11 Ottobre 2021)

Ciao a tutti!!! Mi presento, sono Andrea. Rossonero dalla nascita, in terra romagnola... pur leggendo il forum da svariato tempo, solo dopo la partita con l'Atletico ho avuto lo slancio per iscrivermi. (avrò modo di descrivere bene anche il perchè ed il per chi ).

Non la tiro troppo per le lunghe.

FORZA MILAN.

Ci sentiamo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Ottobre 2021)

MiniRick ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti!!! Mi presento, sono Andrea. Rossonero dalla nascita, in terra romagnola... pur leggendo il forum da svariato tempo, solo dopo la partita con l'Atletico ho avuto lo slancio per iscrivermi. (avrò modo di descrivere bene anche il perchè ed il per chi ).
> 
> Non la tiro troppo per le lunghe.
> 
> ...



benvenuto fratello rossonero


----------



## Buciadignho (11 Ottobre 2021)

MiniRick ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti!!! Mi presento, sono Andrea. Rossonero dalla nascita, in terra romagnola... pur leggendo il forum da svariato tempo, solo dopo la partita con l'Atletico ho avuto lo slancio per iscrivermi. (avrò modo di descrivere bene anche il perchè ed il per chi ).
> 
> Non la tiro troppo per le lunghe.
> 
> ...


Ciao! Benvenuto


----------



## David Gilmour (11 Ottobre 2021)

MiniRick ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti!!! Mi presento, sono Andrea. Rossonero dalla nascita, in terra romagnola... pur leggendo il forum da svariato tempo, solo dopo la partita con l'Atletico ho avuto lo slancio per iscrivermi. (avrò modo di descrivere bene anche il perchè ed il per chi ).
> 
> Non la tiro troppo per le lunghe.
> 
> ...


Benvenuto e forza Milan!


----------



## Maravich49 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Ciao, benvenuto!


----------

